# Proper diet for Kribs?



## Sumo2000 (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a single male krib who is picky as ****. He'll eat frozen brine shrimp & frozen vegetable cubes... that's pretty much it. He spits out virtually any flakes, crisps & pellets I've tried so far. I can make him go hungry but then he gets cranky & nips the other fish.

The foods he won't eat so far:

TetraCichlid Crisps
HBH African Cichlid Attack pellets
TetraColor Flakes
Aquarian Shrimp Pellets

What do you feed kribs and what is the best diet for them? I can do frozen food but if I have to feed him 2-3 times a day frozen stuff gets pricey.


----------



## JamesHunterRoss (Mar 16, 2009)

My male Krib loves Hikari Cichlid Gold, the small pellets. I soak them for quick a while before feeding time so they are very soft, and my Krib and most of the other fish, (barbs and tetras), seem to love the stuff. I know my Krib will eat bloodworms too, but the otehr fish usually get to the top and eat them all first.


----------



## tikva18 (Jul 27, 2007)

So far my kribs have eaten everything I've offered. My lfs makes their own flake food - the kribs eat that, they also take Spectrum cichlid pellets. And they love frozen brine shrimp.


----------

